# HKS F-con S mapping and datalogging



## willfal (Apr 21, 2003)

I have been on HKS Europe's site and i cant see any Install or setup instructions for this ECU. Can this ECU be tweeked by the general public.? Or is it HKS dealers only?

There is no hope in hell that i will ever have this car remapped by an HKS dealer as they are all 450+miles away from me. 

Secondly, is there any datalogging ability with the ECU.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

That is one the disadvantages of the F con, unless you have a license from HKS (ie a tuner) you cannot "adjust" them yourself.


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm pretty sure there was a thread here with someone offering software to DIY - do a search.


----------



## willfal (Apr 21, 2003)

bernmc said:


> I'm pretty sure there was a thread here with someone offering software to DIY - do a search.


 not having any luck with the search facility.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

If you do not want to, or cannot, travel with the car, why not get a tuner to come to you? Mark at Abbey does it frequently.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

willfal said:


> I have been on HKS Europe's site and i cant see any Install or setup instructions for this ECU. Can this ECU be tweeked by the general public.? Or is it HKS dealers only?
> 
> There is no hope in hell that i will ever have this car remapped by an HKS dealer as they are all 450+miles away from me.
> 
> Secondly, is there any datalogging ability with the ECU.


FCon S does have datalogging, but its rate is woefully slow (10hz) and not really much use other than as a basic guide. As there is no local tuner for you, my advice is this - bin the Fcon S and buy yourself an eManage Ultimate, as you are located a long way from a dealer, atleast an eManage will allow you the luxury of self-sufficiency as the software connectivity pack can easily be purchased. eManage ultimate does everything Fcon S does, with the added bonus that the datalogging is superior, and it uses USB for communication and not old-school serial. That sir, is my opinion - for what its worth


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

willfal said:


> not having any luck with the search facility.


This thread, post number 65.

Not many posts on the forum, so just be careful


----------



## willfal (Apr 21, 2003)

Thankd for the replies folks.

Is the HKS Navigator any use to me.? (slight tweeks)


----------



## p_tune (Apr 8, 2007)

I have to advised most of you. HKS FconS,SZ,IS can get datalogging by your PC connected.

You can make it in Autotune mode by conected Air Fuel Ratio Meter. It will finish mapping in an hour.

It is excellent in autotune. I am sure FconS,SZ,IS better than Greddy E-manage Ultimate.

May I can help most of you carried out this matter.


----------



## willfal (Apr 21, 2003)

p_tune said:


> I have to advised most of you. HKS FconS,SZ,IS can get datalogging by your PC connected.
> 
> You can make it in Autotune mode by conected Air Fuel Ratio Meter. It will finish mapping in an hour.
> 
> ...


So how do i do whatever it is that you are suggesting.?


----------



## masahiro33 (Apr 22, 2016)

p_tune said:


> I have to advised most of you. HKS FconS,SZ,IS can get datalogging by your PC connected.
> 
> You can make it in Autotune mode by conected Air Fuel Ratio Meter. It will finish mapping in an hour.
> 
> ...


Yes, can you please inform us on how we can tune through auto tune on PC? Thanks


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

i had also F-con IS, S, SZ, SA, and V pro gold and silver, no autotune seen here, only in link and vipec ecu's you hav that option, but not seen in S series of F-con


----------



## masahiro33 (Apr 22, 2016)

Awww darn... So I gotta get someone who tubes HKS and has the license


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

am using an Fcon. same problem in my country.
only 1 tuner, the ecu is locked, so is the boost controller... so much for friendliness...
have bought a linkg4+ to replace ...


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

Send me om what f-con you using


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

masahiro33 said:


> Awww darn... So I gotta get someone who tubes HKS and has the license



PM me or enable you PM receiving from members


----------



## masahiro33 (Apr 22, 2016)

*Fcon sz*



Gojira-R32 said:


> PM me or enable you PM receiving from members


Can you help @gojira-r32?


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

Enable pm


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Or you could unplug the old F-Con and plug one of these directly into the HKS loom.

http://www.linkecu.com/products/wirein-ecus/g4-kurofune/


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

I think he has a fcon and want to use it instead of buying another ecu of 1150euro


----------



## Gojira-R32 (Jun 22, 2012)

masahiro33 said:


> Gojira-R32 said:
> 
> 
> > PM me or enable you PM receiving from members
> ...


Enable pm, and Yes i can help


----------

